# Where are the throngs of inargural protestors we were promised?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm watching the live coverage. Not a hide nor hair of disenchanted Hillary supporters.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Exactly! I'm almost disappointed I was looking forward to the streets flooding from liberal tears... caused by tear gas lololololol!


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Same here, I'm about to look online to see anything.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

https://www.periscope.tv/Timcast/1nAJEMdXpPAJL

https://www.periscope.tv/w/1gqxvZEwXNnxB

Some of the protest if you want.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's apparent the snowflakes are melting. I was looking forward to a good riot!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just saw a close-up of Bernie Sanders. He looks as if he is going to cry.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I demand a sacrifice!

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay. Three or four hundred masked people chanting at one protest. So far they have burned a Trump/Pence flag, and a Blue Lives Matter pennant. At the other protest site, they are chanting at the police, "We have to pee."


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Exactly! I'm almost disappointed I was looking forward to the streets flooding from liberal tears... caused by tear gas lololololol!


me too. I wanted to see a few cops swinging for the fence


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Reminds me of the trash protesters from the 60's.

The should let them in with the pro Trump crowd.

They would end up as foot stools, good for nothing else either, IMHO.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

There's a "WALL OF MEAT" they can't seem to overcome....he, he,he....
A coupla cracked heads will be coming shortly.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

So odd, this happened. 
rt.com has been targeted a lot lately..

https://www.rt.com/usa/374421-rt-reporter-arrested-inauguration-protests/


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I'm watching the live coverage. Not a hide nor hair of disenchanted Hillary supporters.


It's a little too raw with the weather for them to wear their Thongs....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

RT is LIVE on Facebook right now even though they keep on getting distupted. Yes, there are protests, why is your media not showing them,


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> RT is LIVE on Facebook right now even though they keep on getting distupted. Yes, there are protests, why is your media not showing them,


This is about the peaceful transfer of power. The protests don't deserve any air time.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, they are happening.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Well, they are happening.


After the inauguration, it'll be appropriate to cover that news.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> Well, they are happening.


They won't televise them getting a beaten', though it would be good viewing.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> So odd, this happened.
> rt.com has been targeted a lot lately..
> 
> https://www.rt.com/usa/374421-rt-reporter-arrested-inauguration-protests/


That's too bad about the reporter being arrested. Do the authorities maybe have a problem with counterfeit credentials? I'm sure they'll get it sorted out.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Beautiful swearing-in for Mike Pence


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Beautiful swearing-in for Mike Pence


Between the Pence family and Melania, the amount of class in D.C. has tripled.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

That's it, friends, America is yours. Huge congrats from this foreigner!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> That's it, friends, America is yours. Huge congrats from this foreigner!


We thank you.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

21 guns. Congrats, DJT. Best of luck to you.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> That's it, friends, America is yours. Huge congrats from this foreigner!


You think more like an american than that black piece of shit that just left office.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Now let's get down to building walls, cutting taxes and killing terrorists!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Excellent speech so far


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> You think more like an american than that black piece of shit that just left office.


Who cares about his color.

Funny. I didn't read anyone take notice of the great American, Clarence Thomas, as he swore in vice president Pence.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Excellent speech so far


It was, wasn't it.

Now, the work begins. Else wise, it was only a speech.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

G.D. Left can't deliver on anything - not even a good protest or riot.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Who cares about his color.
> 
> Funny. I didn't read anyone take notice of the great American, Clarence Thomas, as he swore in vice president Pence.


OK, the traitorous piece of shit, better?

And yes I noticed Thomas even before the swearing in act, he is an true American.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh my... the woman that sang the anthem was moaning rather than singing, how embarrassing..


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

TG said:


> Oh my... the woman that sang the anthem was moaning rather than singing, how embarrassing..


Really? I thought she was awesome.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

It's a good day.
'nuf said


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Either way, it's done, back to work!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I heard he'll sign executive orders in the car on the way to the white house - hope so.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> OK, the traitorous piece of shit, better?
> 
> And yes I noticed Thomas even before the swearing in act, he is an true American.


Spot on!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

TG said:


> Oh my... the woman that sang the anthem was moaning rather than singing, how embarrassing..


she did OK - I prefer a male singer for that particular song myself .... but .... Kate Smith is hard to beat ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There was some burning of a car. We hear about that stuff latter.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I watched it on Yahoo News, and you shoulda heard the noise, that the commentator's made after Trump was sworn in. They were wringing their hands and whining like children; and as of 1305 hours they still are. Maybe the protesters left it up to the news crews, to kvetch for them. There is some Moslem chick/snot-wad, moaning & groaning to Katie Couric as I write.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Its on now. Police are using pressure grenades to disperse a rock throwing crowd


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

And the protest coverage begins... pepper spray, tear gas and flash bangs being deployed. Let the tears flow hahahahhaa

Bring on the paddy wagons!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> And the protest coverage begins... pepper spray, tear gas and flash bangs being deployed. Let the tears flow hahahahhaa
> 
> Bring on the paddy wagons!


I predicted triple digit arrests. They just said on fox that there's been around 90 so far.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Let the slaughter begin! Should just break out the Mk19s with 40mm HEDP, screw those commie bastards who are protesting.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I predicted triple digit arrests. They just said on fox that there's been around 90 so far.


Fools looks so foolish!

I think your prediction is a good start. Id bet over the course of the weekend it may go higher.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Let the slaughter begin! Should just break out the Mk19s with 40mm HEDP, screw those commie bastards who are protesting.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


I don't care if they peacefully protest. You can chant "not my president" all day long and I believe you should be left alone. The right of freedom of speech and assembly are among the most precious protections our Constitution protects. Back when Obama got elected I was in the not my president crowd and I was there again when he got reelected. When you start throwing rocks at the police thats a different matter altogether and you deserve the taser, cs gas, riot baton, concussion grenades, and flex cuffs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The antisocial crowd is hard at it in DC.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Let the slaughter begin! Should just break out the Mk19s with 40mm HEDP, screw those commie bastards who are protesting.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Oh the MK 19 I do remember my first time.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Attacking a Starbux and parking meters :vs_laugh:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> There was some burning of a car. We hear about that stuff latter.


cnn would never make you wait for later - not on an anti trump protest


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's a few democrats peacefully protesting today.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> Either way, it's done, back to work!


Nyet!
Now we Drink Vodka!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Here's a few democrats peacefully protesting today.


Lil Pussycats cover their faces, like the muzzies do.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Nyet!
> Now we Drink Vodka!


Only if you know how to drink it


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I heard a lot of them were around 13th and 14th streets where you can buy drugs and hookers.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Let the slaughter begin! Should just break out the Mk19s with 40mm HEDP, screw those commie bastards who are protesting.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


If you operated a MK-19 built by SACO DEFENSE,you handled parts that I made for them!

I was a subcontractor for the MK-19 program starting with the tooling and gages.

That was back in 1983, nice little cannon.

Canister would be better than the HEDP.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> If you operated a MK-19 built by SACO DEFENSE,you handled parts that I made for them!
> 
> I was a subcontractor for the MK-19 program starting with the tooling and gages.
> 
> ...


Then know your hands led to the death and destruction of many'a shithead OCONUS brother.

By far my favorite weapon system...well, our Bravos in 7313 had some Dhsk's they "found" and fixed em on one of our GMVs, that was fun too

Ahhhh good times, I am probably the happiest support guy to have ever served


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Double post


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Then know your hands led to the death and destruction of many'a shithead OCONUS brother.
> 
> By far my favorite weapon system...well, our Bravos in 7313 had some Dhsk's they "found" and fixed em on one of our GMVs, that was fun too
> 
> Ahhhh good times, I am probably the happiest support guy to have ever served


I played with the 12.7 a few times, prefer the 50HBM2.

A while back, I made a comment similar to this;

"I am happy to know I personally helped kill hundreds or thousands of those ragheaded bastards, and would do it over again".

I worked on building several weapon systems, 50HBM2, M61 Vulcan, M134, SWS and others.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Well,yesterday while waiting for my GF to get off work we had a protest march. In true New Orleans fashion it was a second line. I just watched and let them pass thinking stupid snowflakes.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

So many "march" memes online today..


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Photo from Washington, too bad they can't write in Russian :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ewww


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

TG said:


> Ewww
> 
> View attachment 36322


Who does that? There is something drastically wrong with those people. Freaks that knit... who da thunk it!

That one should be arrested and put on the sex offenders list.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Who does that? There is something drastically wrong with those people. Freaks that knit... who da thunk it!
> 
> That one should be arrested and put on the sex offenders list.


She is disgusting. I don't know if she pinned $100 bills to that hat if she would get any takers.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

TG said:


> Photo from Washington, too bad they can't write in Russian :vs_laugh:
> 
> View attachment 36314


So I ask who would want to?

There is a reason I like Russian women.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bgreed said:


> So I ask who would want to?
> 
> There is a reason I like Russian women.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Are you married to one?


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

TG said:


> Are you married to one?


Was.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bgreed said:


> Was.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Ahh and you still like us?


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

TG said:


> Ahh and you still like us?


In my humble opinion there are no better. Hopefully things work out with a lady I am currently in contact with in Kharkov.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bgreed said:


> In my humble opinion there are no better. Hopefully things work out with a lady I am currently in contact with in Kharkov.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Kharkiv is Ukrainian, is she writing you in Ukrainian? I'm fluent


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

bgreed said:


> In my humble opinion there are no better. Hopefully things work out with a lady I am currently in contact with in Kharkov.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Click Pic:


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

TG said:


> Kharkiv is Ukrainian, is she writing you in Ukrainian? I'm fluent


Yes I know it is Ukraine, she actually speaks pretty good English. We figure out words during SKYPE chats.  She taught me a new word today that I didn't know a substitute for Spacibo or Pazalsta (please) that I can't remember now. Something about I give you or gift you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bgreed said:


> Yes I know it is Ukraine, she actually speaks pretty good English. We figure out words during SKYPE chats.  She taught me a new word today that I didn't know a substitute for Spacibo or Pazalsta (please) that I can't remember now. Something about I give you or gift you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Bud' laska?


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

TG said:


> Bud' laska?


Yes, I think something like that only the last part sounded different when she said it.

By the way are you enjoying the videos? Going to be ordering a pravillo soon? &#128521;

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bgreed said:


> Yes, I think something like that only the last part sounded different when she said it.
> 
> By the way are you enjoying the videos? Going to be ordering a pravillo soon? &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


You mean the youtube links you posted on Facebook? Yes, very much. I think I'll go for Systema after my ribs heal. This injury made me feel absolutely ancient but I'll jump in.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

TG said:


> You mean the youtube links you posted on Facebook? Yes, very much. I think I'll go for Systema after my ribs heal. This injury made me feel absolutely ancient but I'll jump in.


Martin is training with Vladimir this week in Toronto you should stop by HQ and check it out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bgreed said:


> Martin is training with Vladimir this week in Toronto you should stop by HQ and check it out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


They would let me watch? I'm still very much injured, did a 6km slow walk today, my limit


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

TG said:


> They would let me watch? I'm still very much injured, did a 6km slow walk today, my limit


I'm sure of it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here I go all excited for nothing. I misread the title and though it was talking about thongs, silly me.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My wife and I went shopping. IDK for as big as the protests were said to be in SF we still saw plenty of women outspending us.


----------

